# Believe (Mural,BML Horns,Flute Consort)



## G.E. (Mar 2, 2014)

I would appreciate some feedback if you have time.

https://soundcloud.com/bizzysgs/believe


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice writing. I think this piece suffers most from the fact that there is no tymp and no bass drum. Also, this piece would be greatly helped by some snare drum. 

I thought some of the MIDI programming was good, and some needs some work. All in all, a nice listen.

Cheers.


----------



## The Darris (Mar 2, 2014)

I agree with Riff, get some Snare and higher timbre percussion in there, especially at the end. It will help keep the energy up in it. 

What kind of mixing did you do on this? It sounds slightly washy (if that makes sense??). To me it could use a little more low end in the strings to help keep it from sounding so top heavy since you are really using the Flute and Horns in that mid to high area. Other than that, great writing.


----------



## G.E. (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks.Now that you mention it I definitely see that it's missing some snares.It had a bass drum but I messed up the percussion so bad that you can barely hear it. 



> What kind of mixing did you do on this? It sounds slightly washy (if that makes sense??).



I was mixing it with headphones and I was afraid to go too heavy on the low end, hoping to avoid sounding muddy.But I guess I was to cautious.


----------



## JT (Mar 3, 2014)

I enjoyed the 2nd half of the piece more than the first. The horns playing the melody both times in starting around :14 with string pads got a little monotonous to me. 

I would have preferred a different orchestral color the first time the melody, then have the horn come in the 2nd time through with a little more movement in the background maybe just a piano arpeggiating or a simple counter melody to add interest. I'd also like to hear a little more harmonic diversity.

I liked your mix, although I was listening on headphones, just like you.


----------



## markwind (Mar 3, 2014)

Duuude, awesome to listen to some more of your work !!

Love the programming, very well done. Kudos. For the piece, which I really do like, I miss a certain dynamic play, the melody up untill 1.10 is a little too straightforward to me, minor alterations to simulate real playing and having players be immersed into the piece, making it come alive. Another way to solve this is having a little more layering, and changing up the velocities-increased swells, to really let it come at you. I disagree with my community fellows above me, I would not choose percussion to add. I think it's very balanced as it is. If you invoke more percussion in the second half, it would break way too much with the feeling you are setting up in the first bit, and if you would add percussion in the first bit, it would simply be of a whole other dynamic in a creative sense. You would be chasing a different feeling altogether. 

Now that "second part" (at 1.30).. Wow.. how does it draw you in!! Well done sir!! How magically captivating it surely is :D. Once the brass starts after that switch I would have LOVED to hear some low-end brass, god it just screams low brass.. it would just jump at you so much more, without derailing the feeling it is invoking (if of course not overused). 

So much for my feedback..

Cheers, and again, really pleased to hear some more of your work!


----------



## The Darris (Mar 3, 2014)

G.E. @ Mon Mar 03 said:


> I was mixing it with headphones and I was afraid to go too heavy on the low end, hoping to avoid sounding muddy.But I guess I was to cautious.



The thing with headphone mixing, for me, is that I need to use the spectral frequency thingy (insert proper nomenclature here). Being able to see the frequencies is very helpful as my headphones tend to really bring out the bass which is fucking awesome for me. After I do some Headphone mixing, I always AB it with my studio monitors and then do a last test on some Ipod/Iphone headphones as those are so common nowadays. It really helps to hit the three main types: Monitors, Studio Headphones, smaller mobile headphones. Again, these are my techniques that have helped me improve my mixes which get better and better with each cue I do.


----------



## Mike Marino (Mar 4, 2014)

Really enjoyed the piece; well written! Any feedback I'd offer has pretty much been stated above. Thanks for sharing and I look forward to hear more of your writing in the future.

- Mike


----------

